# Idee für Radio Design



## Nanex (24. Februar 2010)

Hey ,

Ich mach grade für 4Leute Unentgeldlich eine Radio Seite!

Habe auch schon ein design gemacht , aber das gefällt mir nicht , habt ihr eine idee? Oder hatt jemand lust zu helfen?

Hier gehts zum Radio


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,
vielleicht zeigst du uns dein Design mal.
Dein Link zeigt uns gerade mal das dein Apache läuft.

Viele Grüße


----------

